# Think this will work?



## marscounty (Feb 14, 2003)

I plan on building my own canister filter. I will be using a Aquaclear 5000 powerhead. The canister will actually be a house water filter. If I can I would like to put 3 tanks on this filter. A 55, 30, and a 10 gallon. I am just not sure if this powerhead has enough juice, I think it should. Here is the page I found on a DIY project. Tell me what you think.

http://www.aquaticsbykr.com/DIYCanisterFilter.htm


----------



## GARGOYLE (Feb 12, 2003)

Not sure if it would work, but I understand the importance of running a central filtration unit to cut down on the electricity bill. With proper maintenance of all tanks and filter, it should be a good idea. If you end up trying it, let us know of it's success.


----------

